# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  "Second Opinion" Enkelbandletsel

## Chefke

Hallo allemaal,

Ik zit al een tijdje met letsel aan mijn enkel en nu is mijn vraag aan jullie wat jullie mij voor advies
kunnen geven over wat ik eventueel nog zou kunnen doen..

Mijn situatie is alsvolgt:
Begin augustus val ik van een hoogte van ongeveer 1,5 meter naar beneden en kom ik vol op mijn rechter enkel
terrecht. Na een dik uur koelen ben ik naar de huisarts gegaan. Die constateerde dat de enkel behoorlijk
gekneusd was en dat ik eerst een paar dagen met m'n been omhoog moest zodat de zwelling kon zakken. 3 dagen
later weer terug gekomen en toen heeft de huisarts het opnieuw bekeken en mij geadviseerd om naar de fysio
te gaan om de enkel in te laten tapen (zwelling was inmiddels minder). Tape moest 2 weken blijven zitten en
ik mocht wel lopen maar de enkel niet te zwaar belasten. Na 1 week tape had ik erg veel pijn aan m'n enkel
en de fysio adviseerde me om opnieuw naar de huisarts te gaan en die te vragen voor een doorverwijzing voor
de röntgenafdeling van het ziekenhuis. Foto laten maken en de afdeling zag een los botfragment zitten bij de
buitenste bobbel ban m'n enkel. Vervolgen doorverwijzing gekregen voor chirurg. Week later naar chirurg en
die gaf aan dat het botfragment geen problemen kon geven aangezien en een vlak stukje bod was en daarom
waarschijnlijk er al lang zat (een nieuw bodfragment is rafelig?!). Op advies van chirurg weer 2 weken tape
gekregen ondanks dat enkel nog steeds pijnlijk was. Na 2 weken tape eraf gehaald en het even aangekeken. 
Enkel was wel iets minder dik maar nog steeds pijnlijk. Vervolgens na nog eens 2 weken weer naar chirurg 
gegaan omdat het weer dik begon te worden en de pijn erger werd en deze gaf me om de enkel absolute rust 
te geven loopgips. Tijdens de 2 weken nog steeds pijn. Na de 2 weken gips kon het gips er weer af maar de
enkel was nog steeds dik en blauw. De chirurg heeft toen contact gehad met een traumatoloog en die wou dat
ik met m'n enkel door de MRI ging... Een week na de MRI voor uitslag naar de traumatoloog/chirurg en op de 
scan was te zien dat ik in alle 3 de enkelbanden een scheurtje had zitten. Vervolgens weer 2 weken loopgips
gekregen wat er afgelopen donderdag af is gegaan en wat denk je????? nog steeds dik en wederom nog steeds veel
pijn! Ik heb nu het medicijn "Meloxicam Sandoz 7,5mg" gekregen en moet vitamine C slikken om de mogelijk  
ontsteking die er zit te bestrijden. Ook moet ik vanaf volgende naar de fysio om m'n enkel weer in beweging
te krijgen en om dystrofie tegen te gaan. 

Een heel verhaal maar weet eigenlijks niet wat ik er mee moet! Je gaat er vanuit dat een arts weet wat hij doet
en je gaat op zijn adviezen af maar als ik al vanaf mijn val pijn en zwelling op de zelfde plek heb (boven de
bobbel aan de buitenkant van mijn rechter enkel) snap ik niet dat ik nu medicijnen krijg tegen de zwelling!

Heeft iemand hier dus ervaring mee of weet iemand wat ik nu het beste kan doen? Ik zit dus te denken aan een
Second Opinion.

Chefke

----------


## janfuga

Hallo Chefke,
had onlangs 'tzelfde euvel en in 't verleden ook enkele malen. Als niets helpt, neem dan steunkrukken is mijn advies. Het móet uit zichzelf genezen en zonder druk er op is de snelste weg.
Janfuga

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Chefke,
Niet helemaal duidelijk is of de pijn nu komt van het bodfragment of van de scheurtjes in de banden. Beide kunnen ook zwelling veroorzaken. Sterker nog het bodfragment kan zelf de bult veroorzaken. Om dat hij bv door je val verplaatst is. Daar kan ook heel eenvoudig de pijn vandaan komen.
De scheurtjes van de banden kunnen eenvoudig zelf genezen. Blijf de enkel gebruiken. Alles op pijn geleiding. Dus lopen, probeer op de goede manier te blijven lopen. Als het kan looppassen. Zodra het (meer) pijn gaat doen, koelen en omhoog leggen. Het lopen op enigzins ongelijke ondergrond heeft de voorkeur. Maar overdrijf natuurlijk niet. Een constante pijn wijst trouwens op een breuk. Een second opinie zou dan zeker op zijn plaats zijn. Kies hier voor een orthopedisch chirurg voor. Succes

----------


## janfuga

Na je dood heb je tenminste geen pijn :Cool:

----------


## ikke64

O, ben jij aan de andere kant van de regenboog geweest dan? Enne, brandwondjes of prikken met de drietand zijn ook geeen pretje.  :Wink:

----------


## janfuga

zeer geachte ikke64,

ja, ik kom daar dagelijks; maar je hoeft niet bang te zijn voor vuur en drietanden, want je hebt dan immers geen lichaam meer. :Smile:

----------


## janfuga

Moet je "bij Nijmegen" aan Weurt binden zoals door jou geschreven, of 
is er nóg een "Weurt"? Eerlijk gezegd kan ik me dát niet voorstellen.... :Big Grin:

----------

